# Buying FIFA for the first time



## anky (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello friends..
I have been playing fifa  pirated version only, but now i have started earning and i am planning to buy FIFA 14.This will be the first original game i will be purchasing.So pls tell me what are the differences between pirated and original version, and from where should i buy it? origin or flipkart or any other? i know this is very noob type of question but still pls help me guys..
and i have HP G6-2005AX, will it run smoothly on my laptop?(having next gen ignite and all)..
thanx in advance


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 17, 2013)

> FIFA 14 for PC does not use the Ignite engine. It uses the same old engine found in FIFA 13. Basically, it's just FIFA 13 SP1.

> you can play online multiplayer matches (which are very fun to play), have group matches with your friends (provided they too have genuine version of game).

> get it from where it's cheapest


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 17, 2013)

I have HP G6 2005 Ax and FIFA 2014 is running fine.


----------



## anky (Dec 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > FIFA 14 for PC does not use the Ignite engine. It uses the same old engine found in FIFA 13. Basically, it's just FIFA 13 SP1.
> 
> > you can play online multiplayer matches (which are very fun to play), have group matches with your friends (provided they too have genuine version of game).
> 
> > get it from where it's cheapest



ok thanx.. so should i buy fifa 13? will its patch give me latest teams? by friends u mean with anyone who is in my friend list in origin na? means i can add anyone from the world right?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

anky said:


> ok thanx.. so should i buy fifa 13? will its patch give me latest teams? by friends u mean with anyone who is in my friend list in origin na? means i can add anyone from the world right?



Yes anyone from world.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Buy FIFA 14 because even if there is no next. gen engine there is some improvements in the game. and yeah i  can sya that online match are fun like hell. 
I can say that because i had play FIFA 13 on xbox 360 and Now Playing FIFA 14 on the same console and i can feel the difference in the way game handles. so IMO FIFA 14 i your best bet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

anky said:


> ok thanx.. so should i buy fifa 13? will its patch give me latest teams? by friends u mean with anyone who is in my friend list in origin na? means i can add anyone from the world right?



You should buy FIFA 14 as it's not bad. Check out reviews over the Internet.


----------



## anky (Dec 18, 2013)

okayyy..thanks a lot guys..FIFA 14 confirmed...do you guys think there will be any new year or Christmas offer coming in a week or so?..or i should buy it now only? and one more thing which controller is cheap and best for playing fifa?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

Xbox 360 controller is better buy imo. cheap controllers wont last any longer that few month and specially in fifa as you have continuous use of joystick and all. see if you can get xbox 360 controller.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

anky said:


> okayyy..thanks a lot guys..FIFA 14 confirmed...do you guys think there will be any new year or Christmas offer coming in a week or so?..or i should buy it now only? and one more thing which controller is cheap and best for playing fifa?



yeah, you should wait for Christmas offers. keep checking Origin's US offers too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2013)

I think the best bet would be to wait for FIFA 15. FIFA 14 plays almost like FIFA 13, I've played both and 12 for 40+ hours with my brother. As harshil said, it doesn't use Ignite engine which is a sad thing. Hopefully 15 might use that.

I'd suggest you to buy FIFA 13 as it's 1k cheaper and wait for 15 instead.


----------



## anky (Dec 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think the best bet would be to wait for FIFA 15. FIFA 14 plays almost like FIFA 13, I've played both and 12 for 40+ hours with my brother. As harshil said, it doesn't use Ignite engine which is a sad thing. Hopefully 15 might use that.
> 
> I'd suggest you to buy FIFA 13 as it's 1k cheaper and wait for 15 instead.


so will i be able to get the latest teams in fifa13? is there any update for that? FIFA 15 will be released in sept. next year.. and i think  no of online players in fifa 13 is less when compared to fifa 14..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 18, 2013)

anky said:


> so will i be able to get the latest teams in fifa13? is there any update for that? FIFA 15 will be released in sept. next year.. and i think  no of online players in fifa 13 is less when compared to fifa 14..



Yeah, there're tons of updates for FIFA 13 (mods) if you're playing against AI or another player. But yeah, if you want latest rosters you're better off with FIFA 14, there are some players playing FIFA 13 if you're okay with old teams and players.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 19, 2013)

Fifa 14 
Pros.
-better game pace (slow so that you can plan your way much better than any other FIFA IMO).
-Up to date with ultimate squad and news 
-fresh roasters 
-Much better ball and player physics.
-Much more overall satisfaction when you score on pro or harder difficulty 
Cons 
-Cost.

and one more thing there is still long way to come for fifa 15 so OP should get fifa 14 if he can afford or fifa 13 . this wait game will never come to an end. 
P.S. FIFA 14 worth 1k extra money IMO.


----------



## anky (Dec 19, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Fifa 14
> Pros.
> -better game pace (slow so that you can plan your way much better than any other FIFA IMO).
> -Up to date with ultimate squad and news
> ...



yeah...FIFA 14 is my final decision, will wait for Christmas offer, and even if i am not able to get any discount after Christmas, i am gonna buy it anyway and with microsoft xbox 360 wired controller


----------



## bippukt (Dec 19, 2013)

You will get a discount within the next 10 days for sure. Just don't stop looking. Also, if you are willing to buy it at full price if you don't get a discount, then FIFA 13 shouldn't even have entered your mind. Never buy older versions of these types of games (ie non-story based) when you can afford the new version.

I myself am waiting for a good deal on Origin. There was one for about 1750 earlier, but I want it for 1500 maximum. I won't encourage exploitative pricing of games. BTW, the deal will likely be for downloads, so I hope you have enough bandwidth.

Also, welcome to the world of legitimate gaming. I hope you already know of the great Steam sales. It won't help you with FIFA, but you can get great games that are quite new for prices ranging from 300 to 700. I got Max Payne 3 for $4 ie about 250. Again, all you need is enough bandwidth


----------



## anky (Dec 19, 2013)

bippukt said:


> You will get a discount within the next 10 days for sure. Just don't stop looking. Also, if you are willing to buy it at full price if you don't get a discount, then FIFA 13 shouldn't even have entered your mind. Never buy older versions of these types of games (ie non-story based) when you can afford the new version.
> 
> I myself am waiting for a good deal on Origin. There was one for about 1750 earlier, but I want it for 1500 maximum. I won't encourage exploitative pricing of games. BTW, the deal will likely be for downloads, so I hope you have enough bandwidth.
> 
> Also, welcome to the world of legitimate gaming. I hope you already know of the great Steam sales. It won't help you with FIFA, but you can get great games that are quite new for prices ranging from 300 to 700. I got Max Payne 3 for $4 ie about 250. Again, all you need is enough bandwidth



yeah, i have enough bandwidth, do you think that 1750 deal will come again? as of now, it's available for 3000 on origin(with some coins) and 2500 on flipkart


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, it will definitely come. And it should be 2500 on Origin as well - it is the Deluxe version that costs 3000. The deal should definitely happen this month. In any case, there is no harm in waiting. Keep an eye out on the US store as well because sometimes they have it cheaper.

EDIT: It is available for 1750 now. You can get it for this price or wait for a bigger price drop - your choice


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Yes, it will definitely come. And it should be 2500 on Origin as well - it is the Deluxe version that costs 3000. The deal should definitely happen this month. In any case, there is no harm in waiting. Keep an eye out on the US store as well because sometimes they have it cheaper.
> 
> *EDIT: It is available for 1750 now.* You can get it for this price or wait for a bigger price drop - your choice



Where?


----------



## anky (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Where?


yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin



bippukt said:


> Yes, it will definitely come. And it should be 2500 on Origin as well - it is the Deluxe version that costs 3000. The deal should definitely happen this month. In any case, there is no harm in waiting. Keep an eye out on the US store as well because sometimes they have it cheaper.
> 
> EDIT: It is available for 1750 now. You can get it for this price or wait for a bigger price drop - your choice


yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin..i want to ask that, i get around 100-250 KB/S, is it good enough to download from origin? and should i order deluxe edition or standard edition( with deluxe edition i will get around 1575 fifa points, i dont know what that is, and some special unlock bundle) deluxe edition is for 2100rs
and do you think that prices will go more down than this?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin
> 
> 
> yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin..i want to ask that, i get around 100-250 KB/S, is it good enough to download from origin? and should i order deluxe edition or standard edition( with deluxe edition i will get around 1575 fifa points, i dont know what that is, and some special unlock bundle) deluxe edition is for 2100rs
> *and do you think that prices will go more down than this?*



DO NOT fall in this trap. the current price is good and you should make your purchase.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin
> 
> 
> yeah i just checked it its available for 1749 on origin..i want to ask that, i get around 100-250 KB/S, is it good enough to download from origin? and should i order deluxe edition or standard edition( with deluxe edition i will get around 1575 fifa points, i dont know what that is, and some special unlock bundle) deluxe edition is for 2100rs
> and do you think that prices will go more down than this?



Calculate like this: if you get 125 KB/s, then you can download around 400 MB in 1 hour. The game seems to be around 8-10 GB, so it will take about 24 hours to download the game. It is up to you to decide if that is OK.

Since you don't even know what FIFA points are, just get the Standard Edition. You can buy points later if you think they are worth the cost.



harshilsharma63 said:


> DO NOT fall in this trap. the current price is good and you should make your purchase.



Actually, it is quite like that the price will drop to 1500 or 1250 sometime later. But it isn't a big difference and if he wants to play it now, he should get it instead of waiting.


----------



## anky (Dec 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Calculate like this: if you get 125 KB/s, then you can download around 400 MB in 1 hour. The game seems to be around 8-10 GB, so it will take about 24 hours to download the game. It is up to you to decide if that is OK.
> 
> Since you don't even know what FIFA points are, just get the Standard Edition. You can buy points later if you think they are worth the cost.
> 
> ...



yeah, its ok, i can do that much(24 hr downloading), although i will be very happy if get the DVD version for the same price  

okay..i want to clear somethings about origin

1. If i download a game, will i get its setup file or already installed and read to play thing?

2. If i want to install that game on another computer, is it possible ?

and regarding the price thing, i can wait till 7th jan (my exams are getting over on 7) so there maybe new year offer or something, but there is very little chance for that.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah, its ok, i can do that much(24 hr downloading), although i will be very happy if get the DVD version for the same price
> 
> okay..i want to clear somethings about origin
> 
> ...



1.Already installed and ready to play
2.Yes,either download the whole game again or copy paste the origin folder


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah, its ok, i can do that much(24 hr downloading), although i will be very happy if get the DVD version for the same price
> 
> okay..i want to clear somethings about origin
> 
> ...



1. You just download the Origin client from the Origin website, create an Origin account, log into that account and just purchase the game. After that, it will ask you to download the game. The installation is done automatically. The download can be paused and resumed in case of any problems - I have downloaded 20-30GB games on Origin and Steam and the one thing they make easy is downloading and installing 

2. Yes. But you are allowed to run only one copy at a time. Don't share your Origin account details with anyone else.

*Important point:* Once you buy a game on an Origin account or buy a retail copy of an EA game and add the CD-Key of that game to your account, it is permanently attached to that account. So before buying, always make sure that you are logged into the current account. Now buy, download and enjoy FIFA


----------



## anky (Dec 20, 2013)

bippukt said:


> 1. You just download the Origin client from the Origin website, create an Origin account, log into that account and just purchase the game. After that, it will ask you to download the game. The installation is done automatically. The download can be paused and resumed in case of any problems - I have downloaded 20-30GB games on Origin and Steam and the one thing they make easy is downloading and installing
> 
> 2. Yes. But you are allowed to run only one copy at a time. Don't share your Origin account details with anyone else.
> 
> *Important point:* Once you buy a game on an Origin account or buy a retail copy of an EA game and add the CD-Key of that game to your account, it is permanently attached to that account. So before buying, always make sure that you are logged into the current account. Now buy, download and enjoy FIFA


yeah..!!!...will buy it tomorrow (deal will be there for tomorrow na ?)...thanks a lot guys..!!..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah..!!!...will buy it today only...thanks a lot guys..!!..



Thanks to YOU for supporting devs


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Thanks to YOU for supporting devs



EA. 'Nuff said.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> EA. 'Nuff said.



He is buying it at a discount and that sends a good enough message. I will buy it if it drops to 1500, which is what I am willing to pay for a good game after the rupee slump. Otherwise, I have a lot of games to keep me occupied.


----------



## anky (Dec 21, 2013)

bippukt said:


> He is buying it at a discount and that sends a good enough message. I will buy it if it drops to 1500, which is what I am willing to pay for a good game after the rupee slump. Otherwise, I have a lot of games to keep me occupied.


 hey, have a look at this, this will be best na? Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows - Microsoft: Flipkart.com and will it work for windows 7?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

anky said:


> hey, have a look at this, this will be best na? Microsoft Wired Controller for Windows - Microsoft: Flipkart.com and will it work for windows 7?



Yep.And works with Windows 7


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, the Microsoft controller is the best as it is durable, easy to use for long durations and also natively supported by every game that supports controllers. I have 2.

Note: If you buy the wireless version, then be sure to buy the Windows version as otherwise you will need to spend another 1000+ cash to buy a converter. No such issues with the wired one though


----------



## anky (Dec 21, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Yes, the Microsoft controller is the best as it is durable, easy to use for long durations and also natively supported by every game that supports controllers. I have 2.
> 
> Note: If you buy the wireless version, then be sure to buy the Windows version as otherwise you will need to spend another 1000+ cash to buy a converter. No such issues with the wired one though


hey, on flipkart, one seller named '5starservices' is giving it for 2100, but it has got 19 ratings only with 68% positive feedback and other seller with 681 ratings and 72% positive feedback is giving it for 2270, what should i do? (i rarely order products from flipkart)


----------



## bippukt (Dec 22, 2013)

That problem only you can solve yourself. If you live in or near a big city, you can buy it there. Or you can try other online vendors like nextworld, ebay, etc. Somebody I knew went to Delhi recently, so I got my new controller from there.

68% rating is quite poor, in my opinion.


----------



## anky (Dec 22, 2013)

hey friends, i forgot to ask one thing, is there any check i can do to make sure if fifa 14 will lag while online playing or not?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 22, 2013)

anky said:


> hey friends, i forgot to ask one thing, is there any check i can do to make sure if fifa 14 will lag while online playing or not?



yes, install the game and start playing multiplayer. Stop worrying so much buddy  Just enjoy the game


----------



## anky (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> yes, install the game and start playing multiplayer. Stop worrying so much buddy  Just enjoy the game


can i play online with my frnd who plays on xbox??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

anky said:


> can i play online with my frnd who plays on xbox??



No.
...


----------



## anky (Dec 24, 2013)

played my first online match in fifa 14, it was awesome!!!...if any of you play fifa 14 pls give me your origin id so that i can add you..


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 24, 2013)

I play but on Xbox 360..


----------



## bippukt (Dec 24, 2013)

anky said:


> played my first online match in fifa 14, it was awesome!!!...if any of you play fifa 14 pls give me your origin id so that i can add you..



Lag wasn't a problem?


----------



## anky (Dec 24, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Lag wasn't a problem?


yeah, just a lil bit...but it's alright...having great fun playing online games, just wished my friends were also there so that i could play co-op season...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

anky said:


> yeah, just a lil bit...but it's alright...having great fun playing online games, just wished my friends were also there so that i could play co-op season...



Give your friends a run of this game. They may get interested and purchase it for PC


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Give your friends a run of this game. They may get interested and *purchase it for PC*



 This is India.And FIFA 14 is from EA.


----------



## anky (Dec 25, 2013)

yeah...no one will buy this...:/..i have one friend who plays fifa but he plays it on xbox..:/


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2013)

A price tag of 2500 doesn't help. If it hadn't been almost 4 years years since I played FIFA properly, I wouldn't have bought it at all.


----------



## anky (Dec 25, 2013)

yeah...but fifa with its full features is sooo funn!!!...it's awesome!!...having gr8 fun..


----------



## bippukt (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah it is, although still too expensive in my opinion. What mode are you playing? I am playing mostly Fifa Ultimate Team. I will try a few online games to see if lag is acceptable.


----------



## anky (Dec 25, 2013)

i am playing season mode, (currently in division 9) and pro seasons...


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2013)

Season mode in Fifa Ultimate team? I am also playing that and I am also in Division 9 currently. I wish there was a way to change half time to 4 minutes instead of 6 though.

What is there in the pro seasons? Also, did you try out the  career mode?


----------



## anky (Dec 26, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Season mode in Fifa Ultimate team? I am also playing that and I am also in Division 9 currently. I wish there was a way to change half time to 4 minutes instead of 6 though.
> 
> What is there in the pro seasons? Also, did you try out the  career mode?



not in fifa ultimate team, i have bought the standard edition(without ultimate team), are u playing fifa14? pls give me ur id so that i can add you 
in pro seasons, we have to create a player and join clubs made by other players or create your own club with your friends (we control only one player)


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2013)

I am quite sure that you can play FIFA 14 Ultimate Team in standard edition. Deluxe only gives you some extra FIFA points to spend on that game mode. My id is vipin_t


----------



## anky (Dec 26, 2013)

yeah yeah..just checked it and started FUT! so silly i didn't notice it earlier  
i have send u request on origin


----------



## bippukt (Dec 26, 2013)

I haven't recieved any friend request from you. Tell me your id so I can add you


----------



## anky (Dec 26, 2013)

bippukt said:


> I haven't recieved any friend request from you. Tell me your id so I can add you


my id- anks_walia


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm still playing FIFA 13 (PC) and I love that game. Didn't like 14 too much so didn't buy it. It looks more like a slower version of 13. What do you guys think? Is it an upgrade?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2013)

@anks - request sent 

I didn't play FIFA 13. I don't think I would have bought FIFA 14 if I had FIFA 13. It is now too expensive to buy every year. Playing against the AI is too easy on semi-pro and an exercise in frustration on Pro and higher. They press me so much that I simply do not have the room to attack. And as for defence, well it seems to be all hit and miss for me. I played an online game and somehow won by 1-0 lol. Multiplayer seems to be great because the other player also seems to be having the same issue as me. I just need to have a better connection.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 27, 2013)

I love FIFA 14. actualy i liked slow gameplay because it gives me some time to build the play and then through pass or a cross and done. Though when i started playing f14 controls (ball and player ) looked little harder but now i am loving the game.total worthy game IMO


----------



## anky (Dec 27, 2013)

yeah, compared to fifa 13, fifa 14 is slower, but it's more realistic now, player's collision and other things make much sense now.and IMO defending is much easy now, online matches are great fun to play.!!
@bippukt i have not received any request, i have send an another req to you(avatar has blue suit)



vijju6091 said:


> I love FIFA 14. actualy i liked slow gameplay because it gives me some time to build the play and then through pass or a cross and done. Though when i started playing f14 controls (ball and player ) looked little harder but now i am loving the game.total worthy game IMO


pls give me urs id also, i will add you on origin


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2013)

I just crushed the Professional AI in the final game of the season. I think I am finally understanding how to keep the pressure on the AI 

@anky: Very weird. We are not getting each others' friend requests. Anyway, I will be away for about 2 weeks starting this weekend, so we will sort it out next year. Have fun 

Looks like your friend request finally went through


----------



## anky (Jan 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > FIFA 14 for PC does not use the Ignite engine. It uses the same old engine found in FIFA 13. Basically, it's just FIFA 13 SP1.
> 
> > you can play online multiplayer matches (which are very fun to play), have group matches with your friends (provided they too have genuine version of game).
> 
> > get it from where it's cheapest



hey, i have got some problem.Some virus came in my system and removing it caused some files from my origin games folder to be deleted.and when i tried to llaunch the game from origin, it said to download the game all over again.....is there any way (like installing a pirated version and then playing with my origin account) which will work??...pls help...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

hey i found about fifa online 3 (courtesy NVIDIA geek) you may want to try that...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2014)

anky said:


> hey, i have got some problem.Some virus came in my system and removing it caused some files from my origin games folder to be deleted.and when i tried to llaunch the game from origin, it said to download the game all over again.....is there any way (like installing a pirated version and then playing with my origin account) which will work??...pls help...



You mean some malware corrupted your game? You can download FIFA original ISO from somewhere.


----------



## anky (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah..some malware infected those files and when i removed them from antivirus it deleted many files in that folder (origin games), i am downloading it again from origin only, and will now backup this folder in my external hdd...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the day when  I'll start earning money. I miss the online play so much.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good Decision You will be happy with FIFA 14 compared to PES


----------

